# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Aiwa AD WX828

## FYTROS

Παιδεια καλημερα κατ*αρχην συγχαρητηρια για την σελιδα 
εχω ενα προβλημα με ενα deck AIWA AD WX828 γνωριζει κανεις που θα βρω ιμαντες για το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα ?

----------


## Thanos10

Θα παρεις τους παλιους ιμαντες και θα πας σε μαγαζι που πουλαει ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα δεν ξερω αν εχει στην περιοχη σου αλλα αν θες γαι σιγουρια στην Αθηνα στον Φανο,προσεχε οι ιμαντες να ειναι λιγο ποιο μικροι λογο οτι οι παλιοι θα εχουν χαλαρωσει.

----------


## FYTROS

Σε ευχαριστω Τhano  
Σολωμου 39 ειναι αυτο το καταστημα?

----------

